# New bindings for Lib Tech board



## Farnaby (Oct 4, 2019)

Hi everyone!

I'm going to get a new board soon and it's probably going to be the Lib Tech Travis Rice HP 2019. 

Where I usually go snowboarding, there's usually not a lot of deep snow (although I love freeriding simple stuff whenever I can, as well as trees, etc.), so I mostly ride a bit all-mountain, with some off-piste playing around (but no big freeride lines) and ocasionally try to do some tricks. But the park is definitely not where I spend most of the day, although I'd like to have a versatile combination of board and bindings in case I want to do some freestyle. 

I've been researching different bindings and there's just so much out there that I can't make up my mind. As I said, where I usually snowboard there are no high mountain conditions so I probably don't need high-end bindings, but I wouldn't like to take cheap ones because I prefer something durable and comfortable that I can take to other mountains and that's going to last. 

I've heard good things about Unions (except for the recurring problems with the screws), as well as about Burton Malavita's. But maybe they are a bit of an overkill and I could get something less expensive, considering I don't go snowboarding that often each year. 

I'm 5'5 tall and my weight is around 136lbs, with a 9 foot size. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

That board is most fun with stiffer, responsive bindings because it's a relatively stiff mid-wide board that wants to go straight. Malavitas are just OK on it.

Look at bindings like Unions falcor or atlas or force, Rome Targa or dod, Now drive, bent metal solution. Union fixed their screw problem last year so don't worry about that.

Check out last year's models of those on sale now.


----------



## Farnaby (Oct 4, 2019)

drblast said:


> That board is most fun with stiffer, responsive bindings because it's a relatively stiff mid-wide board that wants to go straight. Malavitas are just OK on it.
> 
> Look at bindings like Unions falcor or atlas or force, Rome Targa or dod, Now drive, bent metal solution. Union fixed their screw problem last year so don't worry about that.
> 
> Check out last year's models of those on sale now.


Thank you for your advice. Didn't know the board is suited for stiff bindings, since the reviews I saw described it as an all-mountain board also suited for freestyling a bit with it, so I guessed a mid-flex binding would work well on it. Guess I was wrong :laugh2: 
Just in case, the board I was considering buying is not the wide model, but the standard one. 

I'll look at the bindings you suggested. I hear lots of good things about Rome, except for their customer support, which is important for me since I live in Europe and don't know if it would be a problem to buy from USA brands. Good to know Union fixed the screw problem. 

Out of the ones you said, which one would be the most comfortable?


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

That board isn't marked as a mid wide but it's definitely wider than most for its length. If you downsize on it it's great for all-mountain, but it's an aggressive board designed for going fast and straight in good snow.

I had one with Malavitas a couple of years ago and turning the board was a bit of a chore. Not noticeably bad until I put some stiff Unions on it and the board came alive and was much more fun to ride.

Rome customer service has been great to me. Targas are the most comfortable binding I've owned for the response they give.

You really can't go wrong with most bindings today but I'd definitely put something responsive on that board.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Also, unless you have big feet and are an aggressive powerful rider there are other boards that probably fit what you want better. It sounds like you'd be better served with a mid-flexing directional twin like a Capita Mercury or Jones mountain twin.


----------



## Farnaby (Oct 4, 2019)

drblast said:


> That board isn't marked as a mid wide but it's definitely wider than most for its length. If you downsize on it it's great for all-mountain, but it's an aggressive board designed for going fast and straight in good snow.
> 
> I had one with Malavitas a couple of years ago and turning the board was a bit of a chore. Not noticeably bad until I put some stiff Unions on it and the board came alive and was much more fun to ride.
> 
> ...


Ok, I may have to reconsider the board choice then, since I have a more "playful" riding style, not so much focused on high-speed carving although I like that too :laugh2:

Thank you!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Farnaby said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm going to get a new board soon and it's probably going to be the Lib Tech Travis Rice HP 2019.
> 
> ...


I have a Burtners box scratcher 147 that I think is probably better for what you want to do on a snowboard..

It's been ridden 1 time & looks brand new.

TT


----------



## Farnaby (Oct 4, 2019)

drblast said:


> Also, unless you have big feet and are an aggressive powerful rider there are other boards that probably fit what you want better. It sounds like you'd be better served with a mid-flexing directional twin like a Capita Mercury or Jones mountain twin.


I'm glad that I asked before buying it, because I have small feet and am not a too aggressive rider. I prefer jumping off natural features and playing around on the pistes (but I always prefer to look for some pow close to pistes and really would like to get into more serious backcountry snowboarding), but I don't want a completely freestyle oriented board because I feel that would be harder to use for freeriding. 

Also, I would like to switch to some hybrid or rocker so it's more playful. 

The Capita Mercury seems very good but the 2020 model is a bit expensive for me. I could save up for it, but I would like to stay around 450€ and spend a bit more on better bindings, unless you guys suggest spending more on the deck and getting a little cheaper bindings.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

There are plenty of great freestyle focused all-mountain boards, but how do you feel about hybrid rocker vs. hybrid camber (CRC or RCR)? The TRice Pro is a CRC board with a very distinctive feel to it. If you're after something like that there are other similar Lib-Tech boards that would be more suited to playful riding. 

But if you're getting a killer deal on the TRice then that in the 150 or 153 size is gonna be fine for what you want especially if you set it back a bit for powder. Otherwise I'd search for 2019 directional twins and sort by %off if you're hunting online, check for used boards maybe, or head to a local shop to see if there are any deals left.

I'd compromise on the board before the bindings though. Depending on how much you ride good bindings will outlast a board.


----------



## Farnaby (Oct 4, 2019)

drblast said:


> There are plenty of great freestyle focused all-mountain boards, but how do you feel about hybrid rocker vs. hybrid camber (CRC or RCR)? The TRice Pro is a CRC board with a very distinctive feel to it. If you're after something like that there are other similar Lib-Tech boards that would be more suited to playful riding.
> 
> But if you're getting a killer deal on the TRice then that in the 150 or 153 size is gonna be fine for what you want especially if you set it back a bit for powder. Otherwise I'd search for 2019 directional twins and sort by %off if you're hunting online, check for used boards maybe, or head to a local shop to see if there are any deals left.
> 
> I'd compromise on the board before the bindings though. Depending on how much you ride good bindings will outlast a board.


Actually I don't know what I prefer, because I have pretty much always used camber boards, but I want something more playful. 

I saw the TRice for 460€, the Capita Mercury 2020 for 500€ and the Capita Mercury 2019 for 440€.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Trice has stiff tips and is torsionally stiff. It's great for powder and jumps. It doesn't behave much different than a stiff camber board, besides being better in powder and worse at carving.


----------



## Farnaby (Oct 4, 2019)

Rip154 said:


> Trice has stiff tips and is torsionally stiff. It's great for powder and jumps. It doesn't behave much different than a stiff camber board, besides being better in powder and worse at carving.


Thank you! I will look for a less stiff and more playful board then. Is there a big difference between the Capita Mercury from 2019 and the 2020 one?


----------

